# Im thinking fishing will not be too well for a bit, Thunder Bay River



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

A friend posted this picture taken at the dam today.




Also, don't plan on shopping at KMart for a couple of days either.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Yikes! Probably should go to the mouth/bay and throw husky jerks and spoons. Maybe there will be some walleye around.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

As I pulled into town today, I saw the Fisheries trucks pulling away from the river. With this flow I cannot believe the still planted them. I would think that with the river flowing as fast as it is, that the fries would be flushed straight out into the lake.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've seen the river with ALL of the floodgates open, before. It used to happen every Spring, when the frost was going out of the ground. The current pulled lots of fresh Steel in, and when the water went down, the fishing was ON. That looks very fishable to me. Just not in front of the floodgates.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Yea, the TOILET BOWL effect in the corner is going strong. My dad is up there right now and the creek in the back of our house is over the road. Woods flooded pretty good. The opener and bond fire party Friday night. seeya


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

yup, heard the TB took on some water. One of my in-laws friends lost her gazebo and deck of her house-just watched it wash down the river...I guess I wasn't nailed down...LOL


----------

